# Treadcapping



## JoeGKushner (Aug 26, 2005)

So why do people do it?

For me, it's sometimes because I see a post I so disagree with, I find myself almost unwillingly typing out something that has little to do with the poster's theme and just pointing out how I feel that they are in essence putting up the crazy fruit for the internet to be poisoned by.

You know, stuff like comparing two products and someone will come in and mention a product that's not even in the same vein, or talking about the one true way to GM and how many people agree with him, or complain about how Exalted 2nd edition is going to suck. You know, those things.

Is it just because we don't have to be polite on the 'net? Is it because, like the old New Yorker carton stated, "On the internet, no one knows you're a dog."


----------



## reveal (Aug 26, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> So why do people do it?
> 
> For me, it's sometimes because I see a post I so disagree with, I find myself almost unwillingly typing out something that has little to do with the poster's theme and just pointing out how I feel that they are in essence putting up the crazy fruit for the internet to be poisoned by.
> 
> ...




A) I didn't know what Treadcapping was so I had to look. 

B) I usually do it by accident. I try not to do it but, when I do and and called on it, I'll back off. I see it as bad form.


----------



## Jupp (Aug 26, 2005)

Its a behaviour you also see an awfull lot in real discussions between people. There is sometimes a point where a single sentence changes the topic of the whole discussion. Sometimes later on it may go back on topic but thats not guaranteed  IMO it's natural for this to happen from time to time. Then it just needs someone to bring the whole thing back on track.


----------



## Psion (Aug 26, 2005)

Any chance you meant "threadcrapping"?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 26, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> For me, it's sometimes because I see a post I so disagree with, I find myself almost unwillingly typing out something that has little to do with the poster's theme and just pointing out how I feel that they are in essence putting up the crazy fruit for the internet to be poisoned by.




Yeah, that's about the reason I do it, when I do it, which isn't often. At least not here.



			
				Psion said:
			
		

> Any chance you meant "threadcrapping"?




I thought "treadcrapping" was more amusing anyway. Somehow I pictured a tank that couldn't go anywhere because it was stuck in an enormous pile of poo.


----------



## mcrow (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't know. Most of the time when I threadcap, is by pure accident. I didin't mean to highjack the thread or anything, just had to respond to something somone said and it ends up geing off topic by time I finish. I don't do it to be rude, I just don't realize I did it until after I click the submit button. I guess it is human nature. It is obvious though that it irks some people pretty bad.


----------



## The Shaman (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't see it as a big deal.

What is a big deal is the Vancian magic system. I didn't care for it in 1e D&D, and I like it even less in 3e- the idea that nearly all spells take only an action to cast, especially with teh broken!!111!! 3.0 _haste_, removed a lot of the flavor and the tactical considerations of 1e spells that could take anywhere from a segment to days to cast. Since 3e is so concerned with tactics, making magic so harmless and so reliable removed a lot of what I think is the feel of fantasy magic, as seen in the novels of Leiber and Howard.


----------



## mcrow (Aug 26, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I don't see it as a big deal.
> 
> What is a big deal is the Vancian magic system. I didn't care for it in 1e D&D, and I like it even less in 3e- the idea that nearly all spells take only an action to cast, especially with teh broken!!111!! 3.0 _haste_, removed a lot of the flavor and the tactical considerations of 1e spells that could take anywhere from a segment to days to cast. Since 3e is so concerned with tactics, making magic so harmless and so reliable removed a lot of what I think is the feel of fantasy magic, as seen in the novels of Leiber and Howard.




LOL!!


----------



## reveal (Aug 26, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I don't see it as a big deal.
> 
> What is a big deal is the Vancian magic system. I didn't care for it in 1e D&D, and I like it even less in 3e- the idea that nearly all spells take only an action to cast, especially with teh broken!!111!! 3.0 _haste_, removed a lot of the flavor and the tactical considerations of 1e spells that could take anywhere from a segment to days to cast. Since 3e is so concerned with tactics, making magic so harmless and so reliable removed a lot of what I think is the feel of fantasy magic, as seen in the novels of Leiber and Howard.




And *The Shaman* leaves his mark...


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 26, 2005)

I think threadcrapping involves more than just hijacking a thread--it's not just when someone picks up on a minor or tangential point and posts something very provocative about that minor point.  

Threadcrapping is specifically when folks are having a lot of fun discussing something they really enjoy, and someone else comes into the thread for the sole purpose of telling them how much it sucks.

"Who likes moonpies! I do!"
"Ooh, moonpies.  Nothing beats a moonpie with an RC Cola.  You can feel your teeth dissolving.  It's great."
"Have you ever tried a banana Moonpie?  They move into wrong, straight past nasty, and out the other side into a metaphysically pure state of enlightened bliss."
"I'm not so fond of the Banana ones, but you know what rocks?  Take your Moonpie, and put it in the microwave for twenty seconds before eating it.  Pure gooey yum!  But unwrap it first, or you'll be sorry."
*"What the hell's wrong with all of you?  Moonpies are disgusting, and only idiots and children eat them.  Grow some tastebuds, and try something real for a change, maybe a homemade eclair or a fresh-baked carob-tofu treat.  Trust me:  you'll be glad you started eating real food instead of that plastic crap."*

That's threadcrapping.

This, by the way, is threadmoving, something totally different .

Daniel


----------



## Crothian (Aug 26, 2005)

moonpies are pretty bad....


----------



## diaglo (Aug 26, 2005)

i'm not familiar with the term.


----------



## reveal (Aug 26, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i'm not familiar with the term.




A "moonpie," or "Pius Cracker Barrelus" as they refer to them in the South, is a concotion of marshmallow fluff, put between two large circular graham crackers, and then completely dipped in chocolate.

The more you know...


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> A "moonpie," or "Pius Cracker Barrelus" as they refer to them in the South, is a concotion of marshmallow fluff, put between two large circular graham crackers, and then completely dipped in chocolate.



Nitpick:  it's actually brown candle wax.

Incidentally, I've now demonstrated thread-moving, threadcrapping, and hijacking, all with a single post.  Fear my messageboard fu!

Daniel


----------



## reveal (Aug 26, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Nitpick:  it's actually brown candle wax.




Not according to the official bastion of Moonpie history: http://www.moonpie.com/

BTW, it may be chocolate, but it sure *tastes* like brown candle wax. 

Now, what was this thread about again?


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Not according to the official bastion of Moonpie history: http://www.moonpie.com/
> 
> BTW, it may be chocolate, but it sure *tastes* like brown candle wax.



Who you gonna believe, the product marketers or your own tongue?


> Now, what was this thread about again?



It was about treadcapping, which refers to what you do to keep your tires from getting cavities.  (Guess which irritating messageboard behavior I'm modeling now?)

Daniel


----------



## philreed (Aug 26, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> "Who likes moonpies!l




Mmmm, moonpies.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## The Shaman (Aug 26, 2005)

Would this be a good place to discuss the difference between threadcrapping and crappy threads?

I ask merely for information.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 26, 2005)

*draws gun, quickly caps some treads, vanishes again*


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 26, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Would this be a good place to discuss the difference between threadcrapping and crappy threads?
> 
> I ask merely for information.




If you think it's a crappy thread, then feel free not to post.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 27, 2005)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> If you think it's a crappy thread, then feel free not to post.




so, we shouldn't post to point out crappy threads?


----------



## reveal (Aug 27, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, we shouldn't post to point out crappy threads?




I always point and laugh.


----------



## romp (Aug 27, 2005)

LOL  

ohh, BTW   I am teh 1337, i pwn jooz, i r00l


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 27, 2005)

moonpies


----------

